# 42-advice needed on what to do next!



## larabelle (Oct 10, 2008)

hi,im new to this board and looking for a bit of advice.i went for first cycle of ivf oct 08.with an fsh of 14.22 cancelled cycle due to follies stopped growing after 6 days stimming.iui in november-bfn,then another cycle of icsi in feb 09 with an fsh of 16.2 i did have 1 follie and got to ec but unfortunately didnt fertilize.my partner refuses point plank donor egg.he says thats not an opption.which i know have to repect his wishes to.my dr says i have to wait till next natural af then get 3 day blood tests then depending on the results try 1 more time.i have finances to scrape together for 1 more go,but wondering if its worth the agony of the same happening again.i  would appreciate any advise whether to have 1 more or give up now due to my age and high fsh.i cant get amh test as i live abroad and they dont do it here.ive been thinking about going back to uk to have it done,but its taking away finances that could go towards next ivf cycle.what do i do?do i go back and have amh test done to be 100% sure or try 1 more go at ivf.im wondering if anyones has been in this situation that can shed some light.thankyou.


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

So sorry Larabelle you are really going thru the mill at the moment    

I'm sorry I've not been in your situation but sending you positive vibes to help your decision.  There are ladies on here who have taken steps to try to naturally reduce their FSH levels , agnes cactus (check spelling), wheatgrass etc.

Wishing you lots of luck

Siobhan x


----------



## larabelle (Oct 10, 2008)

thankyou for your support,i do experience a few problems living abroad.eg language is a big problem.blood tests and actually buying vitamin tablets can be difficult.as for the few you mentioned im not sure i can get this,and i know they dont deliver here.i spoke to another dr today which said my previous dr should not have gone ahead withivf as my fsh was 16,and that it doesnt really work on anything above 12.my follie did grow with my fsh of 16 but it was of poor quality.i know im coming to the end of the road but feel i dont want to give up trying until the dr gives me 0% chance.so now im going to concetrate on how to lower my fsh and hopefully have 1 more go before giving up completly.thankyou again.x


----------

